# Sandbox / Code signing: probleme certificat



## Lio70 (8 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de convertir une app pour Lion développée avec Xcode 4.2 et je reçois le message d'erreur suivant lors de la compil.

[BEROR]Code Sign error: The identity '3rd Party Mac Developer Application' doesn't match any valid certificate/private key pair in the default keychain

Pour sandboxer une app il faut specifier la signature de code dans les "build settings" du projet. Donc je spécifie le certificat qui est dans mon trousseau. C'est mon certificat Apple en tant que Mac Developer mais apparemment il y a un probleme de clefs. J'ai cherche dans Google et trouve quelques sites ou on parle du problème mais rien qui puisse régler mon problème. L'utilisation d'un certificat de test cree en suivant le App Sandbox Design Guide d'Apple donne le meme problème. Je suis néanmoins perdu dans ces histoires de certificats et de clefs. 

Une idee ?
Merci


----------



## Céroce (8 Novembre 2011)

Utilises-tu un compte administrateur ?
J'ai eu des problèmes similaires de certificats qui s'étaient résolus en copiant les certificats dans le trousseau de Système à Session.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Novembre 2011)

Merci Ceroce mais je ne te suis pas. Dans Keychain Acces, j'ai Login, System et System roots. Quelle manoeuvre préconises-tu exactement?


----------



## Céroce (10 Novembre 2011)

En français login = session

Prends ton certificat dans la rubrique System et glisse-le dans la rubrique Login.
Ça m'a décoincé plusieurs fois (Xcode ne cherche pas le certificat dans le bon domaine).


----------



## Lio70 (10 Novembre 2011)

Apres avoir glisse le certificats, cela ne fonctionne toujours pas.

Et en essayant "export" j'ai le problème suivant: mon password pour le trousseau System n'est pas reconnu. Pourtant, je n'ai qu'un seul password pour mon Mac...


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2011)

Solution radicale : suppression du login.keychain et de tous les certificats car c'était le bordel.
(transfer de Snow vers Lion, AppID qui contenait un com.domaine.appname perime etc...)

Donc recreation de tous mes certificats et des provisioning profiles sur le site dev.apple.

Maintenant ça compile nickel sauf que mon app ne se lance plus, meme en ayant fait un clean avant de compiler. Pourtant ce qu'elle fait ne sort pas des limites de la sandbox hormis les choses autorisées en cochant les cases requises dans les entitlements.

Precisions: pas pu importer le nouveau profil "production" (erreur, sans précision) mais cela ne devrait pas poser  de problème puisque je signe avec le certif "development".


----------

